# I don't want another Ipod



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm on my 2nd ipod, and I'm not in love with it. 

Anybody have a product they like better?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Funny coz I used to only own Samsung mp3 players and now I'm using only ipod, kinda went backwards...big fan of Sony so maybe you can check some of their players out...i'm sure they'll have something you like...g'luck


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I've got the same 32gb Creative Zen I bought about three years ago. It didn't like RealPlayer & kept freezing but now that I just use Media Monkey I don't have any problems *touch wood*.

I also have a Philips GoGear as a back-up. I haven't needed it but I'd be more of a gibbering wreck than usual if I couldn't listen to opera on the way to & from work.

Both quite unsophisticated now but still going strong.

More ideas here.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Then don't get another one.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

I love the Sansa line of MP3 players from SanDisk. They don't do all the fun little apps like you can with an iPod touch, but dollar for dollar, I think they are better. They rank high in terms of sound quality, and price wise they beat Apple, hands down. The part I like best is that they have memory card expansion slots (makes sense, since SanDisk makes memory cards). For a great little player, the Sansa Clip+ is a great one. I like the Fuze+ as well, if you want something bigger that can also show videos (small screen, but then I don't care to watch videos on my music players).


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 32G Sony Walkman - I love the sound quality and it's easy to use, but it does have one flaw, a notable blip when it goes from one track to another. 
I've also got a Philips Go-gear as backup and to put excess stuff on - I've only got on 0.5G left on my Walkman so I have tyo be selective. I'd quite like some more storage. But the sound quality is nothing like the Walkman.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I have an old, refurbished SanDisk Sansa which I installed Rockbox (an alternative, 3rd party firmware) on. It does everything I need it to with a minimal interface.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

sospiro said:


> I've got the same 32gb Creative Zen I bought about three years ago.


I still have my 8gb Creative Zen after all these years - I think four. I haven't had any problems, either.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Which type of iPod did you get Science? - I have the 160 GB classic at the moment and I have been very happy with it 
This is my third iPod and I have never used another type of MP3 player so I cant advise on alternative models but perhaps I can help with your current player?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm on my 2nd Ipod classic now, but I think I broke it last night. We'll see if we can get it fixed or not...


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

At this point I would not bother with an hd based player like the classic. It won't be long before the 128 gig flash players are out. Heck you could get a player with a micro-sd card slot, buy multiple 32 gig cards and load them up (just swap out when you need too). If you sit down with your pc every day I don't see why you need your entire collection on a player anyway.

Impressions of mp3 players:
Ipod Touch: excellent UI, I've had issues with battery life, and I don't use all of the apps which makes it overpriced, lacks equalizer
Sony Walkman: superior UI, can play any of my headphones with sufficient volume including my hd 650! Not water resistant. lol
Sansa Clip: needs a sensitive, low impedance earphone, not very powerful, UI gets the job done nothing more
Cowon D2: terrible UI, can play any of my headphones with ease, completely lacks in bass, amazing battery life.
Samsung (I forgot the model #): audible noise floor, excellent UI, proprietary cable just like that stupid ipod, ok battery life.
Sansa Fuze+: the touch pad thing is terrible. I hated it so much that I returned it quickly. Buy a fuze (no plus) instead.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

A lot of good info here! 'Preciate it. 

For now I'm using my wife's old ipod (she stopped using it when she got an ear infection and never took it back up) and waiting until something like Google music is available here (in Korea).


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Clearly an _iPad_ is what you're after... 
I had a family ask me to take their picture on their iPad the other day... remains the most awkward device for anything ever.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I believe in keeping things simple. I use a Memory Stick type player that I can drag and drop Albums onto. The more features a device has , the more chances there is of it going wrong.


----------

